# Top shampoo and conditioner?



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I like Chris Christensen products the best and have also been happy with Plush Puppy products.


----------



## Lowndex (Dec 4, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> I like Chris Christensen products the best and have also been happy with Plush Puppy products.


_Um, which one of the many CC shampoo and conditioner?
_
*Specialty Shampoos & Conditioners *
More Shampoos & Conditioners>> Color Treatment Shampoos | Rinseless Shampoos | Leave-In Conditioners | SmartGroom Professional Grooming Products

IN THIS SECTION:
Clean Start Clarifying Shampoo
After U Bathe
Day to Day Moisturizing Shampoo & Conditioner
Spectrum One Shampoo & Conditioner for Coarse & Rough Coats
Spectrum Ten Shampoo & Conditioner for Soft & Smooth Coats
Fair Advantage Shampoo
Pro-Gro Conditioner


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Pure Paws Reconstructing Shampoo & Conditioner
Pure Paws H20 Shampoo & Conditioner
Pure Paws Amped Up Shampoo & Conditioner
Chris Christensen Spectrum One Shampoo & Conditioner
Chris Christensen Day 2 Day Shampoo 
Why Bitch Shampoo

Sorry, more than 3!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I use CC Black on Black shampoo and Ice on Ice detangler. I think all products from both of those companies are great though.


----------



## cecethepoodle (Aug 23, 2014)

I use The Stuff, for leave in conditioner and to brush out tangles. I have a white toy poodle who loves dirt baths, so I use Isle of Dog for white coats, she glows afterwards. I can't remember the conditioner I use. Hope that helps!


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

I love K9competition and Cowboy Magic.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh picking only 3? Depends on what I'm wanting to achieve. 
I'm in love with k9 competition ketatin moisture line ( sh/cond/ spray)
Also pure paws brightening and h20 line and their h20 spray is my secret weapon against coat change, fluffy puppy and snow! 
Gotta love boxing day sales and get free shipping on k9 competition in Canada!! I always stock up on sales days
http://www.canadiangroomingdistributor.com

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

EZ-Groom - Structure - brings lift to even a fine coat


----------



## kglad (May 10, 2014)

I'm using a mix of products on Abby (light bright cream apricot):

Tresemme moisturizing shampoo and conditioner (recommended by a show breeder in Minnesota)
Redken All Soft conditioner
Nexxus conditioner
Chris Christensen Clean Start Clarifying- GREAT for leg/paw gunk from edible toys and being outside. I use this about every third wash or so, since our water has some minerals or whatnot that build up in the coat.
Sno Sho Whitening shampoo- not sure how much this is brightening her coat, but she looks good and it lathers in/ rinses out well.
Chris Christensen Ice on Ice spray-on leave-in conditioner- I bought the premixed stuff in the spray bottle. I hate the pump on this bottle, though, it's got a lot of resistance so my tiny hand has a tough time of it. I need to get a smaller bottle with an easier spray thingie.

She hasn't reacted negatively to any of the products and I dilute the human ones heavily/rinse a LOT when I use them. So far, so good!

Once the Tresemme and Redken are gone, I plan to switch to more of the CC products. I've liked everything from CC so far and K9 Competition sounds great, too. We'll see!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

After using many that groomers had, I decided to go totally with super healthy ingredients. For almost two years we have used only Earthbath. The ingredients are great. I use the Green Tea Leaf shampoo (getting harder to find) and it works so well I no longer even have to use a conditioner or rinse afterward. 

My spoo is creamy white and he comes out great.


----------



## Lowndex (Dec 4, 2015)

kontiki said:


> After using many that groomers had, I decided to go totally with super healthy ingredients. For almost two years we have used only Earthbath. The ingredients are great. I use the Green Tea Leaf shampoo (getting harder to find) and it works so well I no longer even have to use a conditioner or rinse afterward.
> 
> My spoo is creamy white and he comes out great.



Why did you change from groomer recommended brands?


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by kontiki View Post
After using many that groomers had, I decided to go totally with super healthy ingredients. For almost two years we have used only Earthbath. The ingredients are great. I use the Green Tea Leaf shampoo (getting harder to find) and it works so well I no longer even have to use a conditioner or rinse afterward.

My spoo is creamy white and he comes out great.



Lowndex said:


> Why did you change from groomer recommended brands?


He was getting itchy so I started looking at the ingredients on the dog shampoos at the groomers. here were lots of chemicals, lots of ingredients. I wanted few and pure ingredients. Now there is no more itching, lovely coat, no need for added products . 

I took my own Earthbath shampoo to the groomer for awhile but sometimes forgot. I have now switched to a groomer that uses only Earthbath shampoos.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

kontiki said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by kontiki View Post
> After using many that groomers had, I decided to go totally with super healthy ingredients. For almost two years we have used only Earthbath. The ingredients are great. I use the Green Tea Leaf shampoo (getting harder to find) and it works so well I no longer even have to use a conditioner or rinse afterward.
> 
> ...


I do have to add that earth bath " green washes " their labels. It's not a complete ingredient listing and they purposefully word things to sound all natural. So when it says " coconut based cleansers " are you aware that means sodium lauryl sulfate or SLS? Possibly sodium laureth sulfate or at the very least cocomedopropylbetaine. You see all the strong ionic surfactants come from coconuts. They have been through such a chemical process that they are no longer resembling coconut. But they can in fact say it's a coconut derived cleanser. Good trick huh? 
I like to know full ingredients because it's safer to have an awareness of the different cleansers, additives, preservatives and fragrance sources. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

I also should add if anyone is looking for a truly much more natural approach to shampoo to try a company called http://www.canadiangroomingdistributor.com/soos-dead-sea-products.html 
Just washed both my St poodles in it cypher was washed in soos mud and ultra creme







.Vogue was washed in soos anti itch
















Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Hmmm - I just looked at the ingredients of a couple of the shampoos from that Canadian company. Way too many ingredients for me, many that I don't understand. One even had xylitol, which is poison to dogs from what I know. 

I guess it is hard to understand ingredients from all companies apparently. It does bother me that some companies say negative things about other companies. I hadn't heard of greenwashing before. How do we really know the truth of any company?

It's amusing that Earthbath is 'people tested'


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I went to look and found an ingredient called xylitol lactitol glycerin, and am not certain if it is the exact same product as the sweetener that is toxic for dogs to ingest. It could be a different formulation of chemicals that is not harmful to dogs, but who knows? It could also be the full name of the product that's in my cinnamon Trident gum (which stays way far away from my dog). If the latter, those particular flavors of the product are not ones I'd use for my dog until someone could clarify the safety question to my satisfaction.

Itzaclip has to understand about ingredients. This was not one manufacturer speaking poorly of another, although we all know that happens all the time . Groomers study ingredients, and I'm not one but am very grateful for papers and articles written by the redoubtable Barbara Bird, who is very generous with her knowledge.

I like Earthbath okay myself, but have noticed the hypoallergenic formula can strip coat rather more than I want sometimes. It has its place on my dog (and on me, for that matter), but there are products I use more often and feel are maybe a bit better for my particular dog's skin. The green tea formula has interested me, given how much I enjoy drinking green tea .


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Kontiki, the issue you brought up and that concerns me too prodded me into sending the company an email at its website. I'll post what I learn...


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Streetcar said:


> ..... there are products I use more often and feel are maybe a bit better for my particular dog's skin.


Streetcar - which products are you using, and why, and what are the ingredients?

My Spoo has done so extremely very well on the Earthbath Green Tea compared to about 15 other ones he tried that I really hesitate to try something else. It's so simple, no need for anything else including rinse, no tangling, no skin irritation, basically no scent that I can detect, etc.


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

I recently started using Earthbath Creme Rinse & Conditioner and loved it. Sammi's coat was ultra soft and fluffy, and stayed easy to brush throughout the week. Unfortunately, the two stores I used to find it in no longer have it, and I don't see it at Earthbath's website either. But I'm so pleased with the results that I want to try some more of their products.


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

*Well & Good*

I also really like the Well & Good line at Petco. So far my favorites are the oatmeal shampoo and the 2-in-1 shampoo/conditioner.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm pretty in love with Isle of Dogs products!
I also like cowboy magic. 
And my favorite detangler is The Stuff, which I also use on my daughter's hair


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

kontiki said:


> Streetcar - which products are you using, and why, and what are the ingredients?
> 
> My Spoo has done so extremely very well on the Earthbath Green Tea compared to about 15 other ones he tried that I really hesitate to try something else. It's so simple, no need for anything else including rinse, no tangling, no skin irritation, basically no scent that I can detect, etc.


Kontiki, I have on hand and use in addition to the Earthbath yellow label, Coat Handler Maintenance (plan to buy some clarifying in the same line), Chris Christensen, Best Shot, some old Purepet leftover from years ago, Malaseb (more for me than the pets), and plan to get and try one or two from the Quadraped and K9 lines. I can't look up ingredients just now because I have to get ready for work. Some don't publish ingredients. I don't look for organic or all natural, but do stay away from heavily scented products for my own breathing.

I just like to try products that have good reputations and see how they affect my Tpoo's coat, which is on the soft side. Also I've conditioners in many of the above lines. And I tried a Suave clarifying but okay for frequent shampooing on Oliver recently and like it for both of us .

Since your Spoo does great on that shampoo, you shouldn't feel any need to change. I don't think anyone was trying to get you to do that, and often as pet owners without benefit of full bathing systems at home, we may find our results vary a bit from those seen in the shops.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

KidWhisperer said:


> I recently started using Earthbath Creme Rinse & Conditioner and loved it. Sammi's coat was ultra soft and fluffy, and stayed easy to brush throughout the week. Unfortunately, the two stores I used to find it in no longer have it, and I don't see it at Earthbath's website either. But I'm so pleased with the results that I want to try some more of their products.


They discontinued my fave (my shampoo) also, so I went online and just did a search for the exact name, and ordered a bunch from one of the places that showed up. I'll bet you can find it that way 

I think many customers are always looking for the 'new improved amazing, different scent, etc' type of products and don't realize the original is often the best.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

kontiki said:


> Hmmm - I just looked at the ingredients of a couple of the shampoos from that Canadian company. Way too many ingredients for me, many that I don't understand. One even had xylitol, which is poison to dogs from what I know.
> 
> I guess it is hard to understand ingredients from all companies apparently. It does bother me that some companies say negative things about other companies. I hadn't heard of greenwashing before. How do we really know the truth of any company?
> 
> It's amusing that Earthbath is 'people tested'


The reason that there are a lot of ingredients is because it's listing everything, the xylotol makes hair smooth and is under 3% before dilution. Not a worry. They are not eating it. The only cleansers in there are decyl glucoside, or cocomedopropylbetaine both non ionic, not surfactants, much more gentle. Most people have no clue what's required to make a shampoo work. The cetryl alcohol for example is a viscosity builder, every liquid shampoo needs preservatives, and most will have things added to create certain smell, color or feel. 
The large amount of ingredients is mainly essential oils, natural materials like dead sea water, dead sea salt, coconut oil, pumpkin seeds oil etc. With any chemicals being mainly at bottom of list ( smallest amounts). 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Streetcar said:


> I went to look and found an ingredient called xylitol lactitol glycerin, and am not certain if it is the exact same product as the sweetener that is toxic for dogs to ingest. It could be a different formulation of chemicals that is not harmful to dogs, but who knows? It could also be the full name of the product that's in my cinnamon Trident gum (which stays way far away from my dog). If the latter, those particular flavors of the product are not ones I'd use for my dog until someone could clarify the safety question to my satisfaction.
> 
> Itzaclip has to understand about ingredients. This was not one manufacturer speaking poorly of another, although we all know that happens all the time . Groomers study ingredients, and I'm not one but am very grateful for papers and articles written by the redoubtable Barbara Bird, who is very generous with her knowledge.
> 
> I like Earthbath okay myself, but have noticed the hypoallergenic formula can strip coat rather more than I want sometimes. It has its place on my dog (and on me, for that matter), but there are products I use more often and feel are maybe a bit better for my particular dog's skin. The green tea formula has interested me, given how much I enjoy drinking green tea .


I have taken bbirds webinars to understand surfactants. I'm fascinated by it all. I don't say it to convince someone to try something new but I prefer people are aware and would like all companies to disclose full ingredients, 
What if earth bath closed down? Without ingredients you would never be able to find a similar brand. What if you had a reaction? Again you wouldn't know. 
I just want people to be able to make informed decisions. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

ItzaClip said:


> .... but I prefer people are aware and would like all companies to disclose full ingredients,


How do you know... for sure... if companies have disclosed all ingredients, or not?


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

ItzaClip said:


> ... the xylotol makes hair smooth and is under 3% before dilution. Not a worry. They are not eating it.


Actually my doctor told me that everything is absorbed faster through the skin than through the digestive system.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

kontiki said:


> How do you know... for sure... if companies have disclosed all ingredients, or not?


You can usually tell by what's missing. All shampoos will have water as first ingredient unless they are a bar of soap. They will also have some sort of cleanser ( there are many) there will be thickening agents, foam builders, scent, preservatives and any botanical or extra ingredients. After studying ingredient lists you start to recognize what's missing 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

kontiki said:


> Actually my doctor told me that everything is absorbed faster through the skin than through the digestive system.


I'm humans yes but dogs have way faster digestive systems than humans

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## onehpbmw (Oct 17, 2018)

kontiki said:


> Actually my doctor told me that everything is absorbed faster through the skin than through the digestive system.


Your doctor is wrong if that's what you were told. SOME things are absorbed through the skin, some are not. Same is true for the digestive tract. That's why some medications can be given orally, others under the tongue, or applied as a skin patch, and still others have to be given by injection.


----------

